# ruby at last



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)




----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

she is so cute :001_tt1: and her little black button nose


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

terriermaid said:


>


how is she bred, my dad used to breed them and they were tinytashi's first showdog


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

shes a jaeva which is newish ? i think .lol i took her to a show for socializing and get advice ,awww looks like shes going to be stripped by the end of the week :yikes:lol ive been told get that fluff off .lol and in typical terrier fashion ,blacks worse to get a decent coat on ,it should have been off weeks ago


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

terriermaid said:


> shes a jaeva which is newish ? i think .lol i took her to a show for socializing and get advice ,awww looks like shes going to be stripped by the end of the week :yikes:lol ive been told get that fluff off .lol and in typical terrier fashion ,blacks worse to get a decent coat on ,it should have been off weeks ago


you have a jaeva off martin phillips ????


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

not direct from them,but i think they have several dogs in partnerships so they keep the affix


----------



## MelanieW34 (Sep 28, 2008)

Aw shes lovely...is she a yorkie?


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

shes a norfolk terrier ,i suppose its hard to tell upside down


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

terriermaid said:


> not direct from them,but i think they have several dogs in partnerships so they keep the affix


have you got the video on the way to strip them out used to love doing ours a little bit easier that the welsh not so big either


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

no ,im getting really worried ,they have a step by step on there web site ,i think ill be ok on the stripping ,its sissor work im rubbish at ,and i had a good look at some on sunday .she was already booked into lka ,but unless i can get her a lift she wont be going


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

too far away from me but I would have taken her we are up there for the two days and scissor work isnt a problem just take your time got anything you can practise on ??? The dvd is really good by the way


----------



## MelanieW34 (Sep 28, 2008)

terriermaid said:


> shes a norfolk terrier ,i suppose its hard to tell upside down


Oh bless her, I love them, ive never seen one in any olour other than the wheaten colour. What a pretty girl


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

lol practise on :laugh:i just havnt a natural talent with scissors ,if i get to worried i will get francis to do it pml hes only about 5 miles away


----------



## spida (Oct 27, 2008)

aww so cute!!


----------



## Darren (Sep 17, 2008)

Great pic!


----------

